# Problème avec X11



## photophil (14 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Sur mon Mac Mini Intel et Tiger j'utilisais sans problème GIMP qui fonctionnait avec X11.
J'ai installé Léopard sans pb, puis quand j'ai voulu lancer GIMP il m'a annoncé que X11 était absent. J'ai donc réinstallé X11 à partir de mon DVD (disque original, version 10.5)
Gimp démarre bien (version 2.6) mais X11 ne se lance pas. Et Gimp ne fonctionne pas normalement : clavier non reconnu, outil découpage instable, et plein de petits défauts.
Avec Open office : le logiciel commence à se lancer, puis reste bloqué avec une roue que je n'avais encore jamais vu.
J'ai réinstallé Gimp pour la version 10.5 mais pas d"amélioration.
Il y a peut-être des choses à jeter du coté de X11 ?
Provisoirement j'utilise une version de GIMP qui se lance sans X11, mais elle n'est pas finalisée, les boutons notamment ne sont pas finis.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2009)

La dernière version d'Open Office n'a plus besoin de X11.
Donc, l'installer et ça réglera déjà le problème de ce coté-ci.


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Juillet 2009)

Quant à Gimp, il faut utiliser la dernière version pour Leopard, 2.6.6 et non pas votre ancienne version pour Tiger (enfin, c'est ce que je suppose en vous lisant).

Vérifiez que vous êtes bien avec le dernier X11 d'Apple.
Barre de menu>X11>A propos de X11 : The X Window System ; XQuartz 2.1.6 (xorg-server 1.4.2-apple33)

Sinon appliquez la mise à jour combinée Mac OS X 10.5.7.

Pour bénéficier d'options avancées de The Gimp (tel que la gestion d'une tablette graphique) il vous faudra télécharger et installer la dernière version de développement du projet XQuartz.

http://xquartz.macosforge.org/trac/wiki

Attention néanmoins, il ne s'agit pas d'une version officielle de X11 et en cas de dysfonctionnement avec d'autres applications réclamant X11, vous n'auriez d'autre solution que de réinstaller tout votre système pour remettre de l'ordre.

Une dernière note pour OpenOffice.org : la version X11 n'a jamais fonctionné sur Leopard. Inutile donc de vous acharner, d'autant plus qu'OpenOffice.org 3.1 fonctionne très bien en natif.


----------



## photophil (16 Juillet 2009)

X11 ne se lance pas avec Gimp. Si je le lance à partir des utilitaires j'ai une fenêtre *-xterm* qui
contient  *bash-3.2$*. Mais impossible donc de connaître la version.
J'ai fait la mise à jour vers 10.5.7 et téléchargé GIMP pour Léopard.

J'ignorais que Ooo fonctionnait en natif sous Léopard. Je vais le télécharger.

Merci pour vos tuyaux.


----------



## lepetitpiero (17 Juillet 2009)

il existe aussi gimp sans X11    seulemnt pour leopard il me semble


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2009)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> il existe aussi gimp sans X11    seulemnt pour leopard il me semble



Exact.


----------



## photophil (20 Juillet 2009)

Oui je l'ai déjà installé, mail l'interface n'est pas terminée, quelques boutons manquent ...

Je vais essayer d'installer une nouvelle fois X11


----------



## phelibre (8 Août 2009)

Hi,

Je confirme Gimp pour OsX/X11 a une version Tiger et une version pur Léopard 

http://phelibre.free.fr


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2009)

Chez moi, ça fonctionne très bien sauf Gimp ne va pas bien sur 13", il me faut juste l'écran externe que j'ai heureusement un écran très basique.

Mais sur iMac, c'est foutu de Gimp mais je ne sais pas pourquoi mais je laisse tomber iMac car j'utilise plus en plus mon pet't MBP


----------



## phelibre (8 Août 2009)

Sur mon 13" je n'ai pas de problème comme sur mon 22" ...
Il suffit en fonction de l'écran de positionner les fenêtres à la main puis aller dans les préférence et enregistrer la position des fenêtres . Quand tu relanceras Gimp les fenêtres seront dans les mêmes positions que la dernière fois


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2009)

J'ai fait comme tu as dit... Tout est super ok... Je suis surpris que Gimp sait faire les tailles des icônes et les textes après d'avoir confirmé et redémarré Gimp. Wow !

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------

